# How To Train Puppies



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I viewed a few of these video clips and thought they were good. The only thing I would recommend differently is using a harness instead of a collar on the leash training.

How To Train Puppies






Joy


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of videos. Great idea Joy. Thank you


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

:aktion033: 

WOW. This is a terrific site. Thanks!!!

:aktion033:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are wonderful beginner videos. Thanks for sharing! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

